# Kennack sands beach Cornwall



## simpcorn (Apr 1, 2018)

I got this footage with my Spark a few days ago. After a hard landing the gimbal was knocked off centre and the horizon was 2 degrees out, the frame around the video is covering the rough edges left behind when I levelled it in post..      https://youtu.be/PlC98ki3NrA


----------



## NancyMoranG (Apr 2, 2018)

I like the low sand 'moving' shot like a plane flying low @ 1.13 seconds in, and looks like some nice blue reflections in the tide pools that could be used more..?
Looks like you are really out there practicing! 
I went out yesterday to record an Easter Egg town event. I stayed away from being over anyone because I need a lot more practice with my Mavik.


----------



## DSP121 (Apr 7, 2018)

GOOD WORK! 
I like the moving effect. 
Tempted to try anything like this by myself too.


----------



## razashaikh (Jun 11, 2018)

Very nice!


----------

